

FreeBSD 7.2 released - mattyb
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html

======
mattyb
Release notes: <http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/relnotes.html>

------
tsally
Anyone who cares about FreeBSD already knows this, or will find out on their
own. Since there isn't anything surprising or groundbreaking about this
release, all this story is doing is taking up a valuable slot on the front
page.

~~~
cturner
I'd much rather know about something like this than "are you male or female"
or what Warren Buffet thinks (both of them are in the top ten at the moment).
This story is about as pure as "hacker news" gets.

~~~
tsally
I'm with you about those other stories, but I disagree with your general
premise. Where do we draw the line for posting release notes? There are
probably enough applications that this community cares about to constantly
occupy 3 or 4 slots on the front page.

~~~
jcapote
While I agree with your point, some releases are more groundbreaking than
others (it's not everyday we get a new FreeBSD); So shouldn't the voting
system take over at that point? There has to be a reason this ranks so highly
here...

~~~
tsally
Yes, there is a reason, and I suspect it is because Paul uses FreeBSD and
there is an associated cult with what Paul does. As I said before, there's
nothing groundbreaking about this release. I agree with you in that I would be
happy to see significant releases here. :)

~~~
mattyb
According to <http://www.paulgraham.com/mac.html>, Paul uses a Mac. And this
release fixed a major boot issue on 2 machines for me, so I figured someone
else might want to know.

~~~
tsally
Last time I checked, the hardware has nothing to do with the operating system.
I don't know explicitly what Paul runs now, but I know he has run FreeBSD in
the past. I also know that the very article you linked to mentions the fact
that Macs can run FreeBSD as an important point.

~~~
mattyb
<http://waferbaby.com/setup/2009/03/14/paul-graham>

